# Surefire Titan T1A



## regulator (Mar 31, 2009)

What’s the real deal with the Surefire Titan T1A???? It would be nice to just have some reasonable answers.

Is there an issue with the original circuit design that is causing a complete rework/redesign? 

Isn’t there already a titanium version out with the circuit – and the circuit just needs to be tweaked for the new body (which is easier going into a larger host)? This tweak has been in the works for over a year. It’s not like the circuit is being designed from scratch. 

OK the long time is to be meticulous and do all the proper checks and testing before manufacture. I can buy that. But then how can all of a sudden find an issue with the circuit just as the product is supposed to be getting ready to ship out to dealers? Do they need to disassemble all the units already built or were there none ready to go out in the first place??

How can they lead their dealers into accepting preorders for a light that isn’t even close to being shipped? At least to me, a preorder is something for a product that is complete and is getting ready to ship but hasn’t shipped yet from the original manufacturer. An “announcement” is for something in design and prior to being manufactured. Did they mislead some of their dealers?

All this seems very strange to me and unusual business practice. It would be nice to get a little bit of credible info as to what’s happening.


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*


----------



## Illum (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

They way I see it

T1A = Aluminum version of the original titan...
in the same way as
Silver E1B is the same as the original E1B


----------



## concept0 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



Illum said:


> They way I see it
> 
> T1A = Aluminum version of the original titan...


 
I think that's exactly the OP's point. If it's just an aluminum version of a light they already designed, then why the sudden problem with electronics?


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



regulator said:


> But then how can all of a sudden find an issue with the circuit just as the product is supposed to be getting ready to ship out to dealers?


 
do you have a source for this issue, or is this more from the perspective of speculation on why surefire has failed to meet yet another projected release date for the myriad of new products from the last couple of catalog years? as for pre-orders, surefire definitely isn't the only manufacturer associated with "authorized" dealers/resellers exhibiting this type of behavior (if this is even something within their control in the first place). i'd be fairly surprised if any of these dealers were provided with documentation of formal delivery dates for any specific product; however, that's unfounded speculation on my part. perhaps one of the dealers in question can chime in on this particular point?


----------



## concept0 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



nosuchagency said:


> do you have a source for this issue, or is this more from the perspective of speculation on why surefire has failed to meet yet another projected release date for the myriad of new products from the last couple of catalog years? as for pre-orders, surefire definitely isn't the only manufacturer associated with "authorized" dealers/resellers exhibiting this type of behavior (if this is even something within their control in the first place). i'd be fairly surprised if any of these dealers were provided with documentation of formal delivery dates for any specific product; however, that's unfounded speculation on my part. perhaps one of the dealers in question can chime in on this particular point?


 
_As per MattK from Battery Junction (http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192863):_

We just learned today, 3/30, that they had some issues with the electronics that came to light on Thursday which will delay things a few weeks.


----------



## regulator (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



nosuchagency said:


> do you have a source for this issue, or is this more from the perspective of speculation on why surefire has failed to meet yet another projected release date for the myriad of new products from the last couple of catalog years? quote]
> 
> Well, the source is in the manufacturers corner (Matt from Batteryjunction) who was waiting to hear from his distributor. And do not blame him since he is a good dealer here.
> 
> Whats strange is that there are other dealers on the net (Cabelas, Brightguy etc.) that have all started to list the Titan T1A within the last month or two and all approximately the same time which seemed like an indication that something is about to be released. I understand delays and issues that happen - its just seems extreme in this case.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



concept0 said:


> _As per MattK from Battery Junction (http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192863):_
> 
> We just learned today, 3/30, that they had some issues with the electronics that came to light on Thursday which will delay things a few weeks.


 
thx, didn't occur to me to glance over at market place...


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

So I would guess that the electronics are not the same. We're going to have to wait for the first disassembly to find out for sure.

I remember the Ti version was not the easiest to assemble, so maybe scaling up the manufacturing has been more difficult than they thought. 

However, I'm not making any apologies for them since they didn't have to advertise it until they were ready. They get the benefit of the extra advertising and market building, they have to take the heat for the sh$$ty execution. I think they need to hire management instead of giving cushy jobs to LE industry and military insiders. That's OK for some sales. _(Of course this last comment is pure speculation, except for the obvious grade F management assessment). SF is built tough they should be able to take it, the question is can they execute a plan of attack to regain their territory). _


----------



## regulator (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

I guess thats what makes the whole issue strange is that they have been advertising the light in the 2008 catalog and 2009 catalog without ever shipping one. I think it would help their position if they let some of their dealers know what the holdup is - thats all.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

I figured something was up when it took Matt so long to post Monday on whether or not they shipped. Don't know why but I just had a feeling that they were delayed again, am I surprised, no it is Surefire. A little disappointed maybe but that's understandable since I paid for 1 in January. Not canceling here as a few more weeks isn't a huge deal. But it really makes you wonder if they really intended on shipping last week and found a last minute problem. Do they have to repair all of the ones produced so far or is it just a certain batch of them. Anyway I'd rather be a little disappointed now with it being late than having to ship it in for repair due to an "electronics" problem.


----------



## nirvanaxp (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

I really don't know what the deal is with surefire. For a company that sells its flashlights for so much money, you would think they could get a team of people to work on the electronics of its more exotic flashlights. I say exotic, yet a dimmable flashlight from an electronic standpoint is not all that novel an idea. It should not take a year to port a design over from a smaller cell to a larger one, and even if the guts are being completely redesigned It shouldn't take this long to get things fixed. uhh frustrating.:shakehead


----------



## GlockDoc (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

My guess goes to 'outsourced' electronics not being up to spec and the 'source' is gonna have to 'lick that dog' again to make it right.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

SureFire T1A is MIA




Perhaps this could be helpful . . . .


SureFire could have CPF members as Beta Testers.



If there is ANY problem at ALL with a flashlight,

you can bet yer' :whoopin:that we would FIND it,

and WRITE about it ! You Betcha' !



In return, the CPF Beta Testers would be permitted
to keep their sample unit, or else the "revised & updated"
bug-fix, after the "shake-down" testing is complete.


This would help reduce (i'm not saying _*eliminate*_)
such embarrassing incidents for SureFire.


And, of course, this goes for any *other* manufacturer, too.
I'm not just pickin' on SureFire here.


After all, NObody is harder to please than WE are !





(NDA lawyers are now standing by)

_


----------



## GPB (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

remember that kid in high school who spent all day in the gym and was HUGE ? He was always bragging about how much weight he could lift and who he could beat up ? He was a powerhouse and when he did anything to his full ability it was an impressive display....but he bragged so much his credibility was suspect, and you wouldn't believe anything until you actually saw it........

Surefire is a lot like that guy.

P61L, Invictus, Optimus, Aluminum Titan, Etc..........


----------



## BigD64 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

Surefire released the original Titan before rigorous testing. They have spent a lot of money repairing them on warranty. This was for a small number of lights. Before mass producing a couple hundred thousand they want to be damn sure they are "bulletproof". No sense releasing a light if it's gonna bankrupt your company repairing them.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



Burgess said:


> This would help reduce (i'm not saying _*eliminate*_)
> such embarrassing incidents for SureFire.



Outside of CPF, I don't think anyone is reporting that Surefire almost shipped the T1A with bad electronics. So, having CPF'ers test (and talk about) the T1A would probably emphasize, not eliminate, embarrassment.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

The T1A Titan is now on SureFires website. 
http://www.surefire.com/The-T1A-Titan


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



SUREFIRED said:


> The T1A Titan is now on SureFires website.
> http://www.surefire.com/The-T1A-Titan





Thanks, just was looking at it.

EDIT:

Found what I was looking for.


----------



## regulator (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

Seeing it now on their web ite sure is encouraging. This would lead one to think that it is very close to release. I just don't get how they ever put it in their 2008 calender.

I have high hopes for this light and hope that the bugs are all worked out. The recent circuit discovery is not too reassuring though. We shall see.


----------



## senna94 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

For what it is worth. I spoke to a SF rep and was told the magic date was April 23rd of this year. Of course if past experience tells us anything it is that this could mean absolutely nothing. We will just have to keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

Ok you would think WE would learn to quit PRE-ordering SUREFIRE products? Wouldnt this eliminate alot of the confusion and frustration? Just buy em when theyre available? (Flame suit... dang! I got the wrong size flame suit... brb)


----------



## Burgess (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


:candle:
_


----------



## loveit (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

So, is the new Titan in anyone's hands yet? I can't find a thread that says for certain.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A??? Whats the real deal?*



gsxrac said:


> Ok you would think WE would learn to quit PRE-ordering SUREFIRE products? Wouldnt this eliminate alot of the confusion and frustration? Just buy em when theyre available? (Flame suit... dang! I got the wrong size flame suit... brb)



I think we (myself included) just need to learn to ignore all rumors and wait for an official release announcement. I'm glad that Mike takes pre-orders. He doesn't take any money until they're ready to ship and this eliminates the hectic process of trying to find a dealer who has them in stock when they finally do ship.

Phredd

So, senna94, April 23 is the date? (Ha Ha - just kidding)


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I am hoping that the 23rd is the magic date, cant wait to get my hands on it as my Nitecore EX10 is in for repairs and I currently have no EDC. 
I see Batteryjunction has upped the ante to include 25 free batteries instead of 20. I have contacted them via the "contact us" link on their website to see if it's retroactive but I haven't gotten a response just like the last time I contacted them. Maybe that link doesn't get checked, I hope that isn't the case. I already gave them the highest rating of 5 on the yahoo thingy they sent me back in January when I ordered.


----------



## Sean (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I'm sure it will be very soon.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Sweet, got an email from Batteryjunction and they will send 25 batts instead of 20......when it ships.
Also got an email from 4Sevens and they will shipping my replacement EX10 today!
The only bummer is I want the T1A to get here first but I don't think that will happen!!!


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Don't fret . . . .


It'll be here by Easter.


:candle:
_


----------



## sld (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

_Don't fret . . . .


It'll be here by Easter._


Of what year?

(Sorry, that was cold)


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I doubt if it's much longer as Surefire does have it listed on their website now.


----------



## Sean (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

It's shipping now! But only in limited quantities.


----------



## regulator (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Yes - looks like a very small quantity is shipping.


----------



## cy (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Surefire's website for TiA shows use of a CR123 instead CR2... this means a different size from Titan or it's a misprint

SPECIFICATIONS

Max Output:
High: 70 lumens
Low: 1 lumen
Runtime:
High setting: 4 hours
Low setting: 60 hours
Length: 3.25 inches
Weight: 2.0 ounces with batt.
Battery: One 123A lithium


----------



## Bucky (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

The SureFire site is correct; the new T1A Titan uses one 123A lithium battery and consequently the overall size is slightly larger than the original Titan.


----------



## cy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

OT... Bucky good to see you post.... I may still have an old Arc AAA cpf special marked Bucky


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



cy said:


> OT... Bucky good to see you post.... I may still have an old Arc AAA cpf special marked Bucky



I've spent too many years lurking and not enough posting. I hope to change that going forward. Nice to hear from another old school CPFer.



cy said:


> I may still have an old Arc AAA cpf special marked Bucky



In a quest for the latest and greatest, even the personalized "special edition" lights sometimes get sold.  I hope that light is still working well for you.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Sean said:


> It's shipping now! But only in limited quantities.



That's why I prepaid months ago, I feel I am more likely to get one because they have had my money for months now. Or at least I am hoping anyway.:twothumbs


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I ordered a T1A sometime last year, looks like it is shipping today from a tracking number I just received. I remembered the order but couldn't remember the vendor.

Of course, I also ordered a Surefire UA2 (Optimus?), it never came, not sure if I paid for it or not, it's been a couple of years. Some outfits charge on the preorder, others don't charge until the product ships.

As luck would have it, the wife is out of town and I'll probably be somewhere in Asia when the light arrives...


----------



## sld (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I just received a tracking number also. Scheduled delivery or 4/28.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



sld said:


> I just received a tracking number also. Scheduled delivery or 4/28.



Where did you order from?


----------



## regulator (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Those of you who get it early better post some reviews and opinions!! That way the rest of us can have something to read while we are still waiting.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> Where did you order from?


 
After reading the warning in red at the top of the page about discussing commercial matters - I could tell you but, you know the rest...


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> After reading the warning in red at the top of the page about discussing commercial matters - I could tell you but, you know the rest...



I don't think that type of thing is what they are referring to, but I understand your reluctance all the same.


----------



## sld (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

According to UPS tracking, it's in the same town as me:twothumbs


----------



## Bucky (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

We can't wait to read your review.


----------



## dano (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I bit the bullet and got one.

Nice form and small package. I like the physical dimensions, as well as the smooth dimming. 

However, the beam is too floody. It reminds me of a mini L4 in terms of beam profile, but much more floody. Also, my sample's tint is crappy bluish, which turns everything into a dingy grey when shined upon.

I'm undecided if i'm going to keep it.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



dano said:


> I bit the bullet and got one.
> 
> Nice form and small package. I like the physical dimensions, as well as the smooth dimming.
> 
> ...



CPF rules: The first person to get a new light has to post pictures and beam shots.


----------



## regulator (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



dano said:


> I bit the bullet and got one.
> 
> Nice form and small package. I like the physical dimensions, as well as the smooth dimming.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get yours from? You are the first person to actually post as having one in hand. I wonder how much longer before we see some reviews.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 27, 2009)

*WE WANT TITAN PICS*

common lets go!! beamshots too


----------



## Sean (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



dano said:


> I bit the bullet and got one.
> 
> Nice form and small package. I like the physical dimensions, as well as the smooth dimming.
> 
> ...



PM me if you want to sell it. 

I was actually hoping it would be floody, exactly what I want from a keychain light. :thumbsup: Not crazy about the bluish beam but I figured it would be that way since the new L4's are the same way.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



dano said:


> I bit the bullet and got one.
> 
> Nice form and small package. I like the physical dimensions, as well as the smooth dimming.
> 
> ...



Can you comment further on the beam and brightness? Maybe in comparison to some other 1X123A lights?


----------



## cave dave (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Floody is great in a general purpose light. One of the things that might swing me over to buying one. Frankly I'm sick of all these EDCs with deep reflectors and small spill widths. I don't like the tunnel vision effect.

Do we have dimensions somewhere?

Also is there a Detent at off or at 10 lm?


----------



## dano (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



cave dave said:


> Floody is great in a general purpose light. One of the things that might swing me over to buying one. Frankly I'm sick of all these EDCs with deep reflectors and small spill widths. I don't like the tunnel vision effect.
> 
> Do we have dimensions somewhere?
> 
> Also is there a Detent at off or at 10 lm?



Compared to the other 1x123 light I have, a Nitecore, the beams are almost 100% different (floody vs. focused) so I can't really make a comparison.

There is a detent for the "off" position, then the light smoothly ramps up.

-dan


----------



## regulator (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

dano,

How is the smoothness in operations? Would you day the "overall" max output is close to the Nitecore - and what about the min setting? Is the min a very low low? Thanks - any questions or observations you can help us with are greatly appreciated and helps while we wait for more to ship.


----------



## dano (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



regulator said:


> dano,
> 
> How is the smoothness in operations? Would you day the "overall" max output is close to the Nitecore - and what about the min setting? Is the min a very low low? Thanks - any questions or observations you can help us with are greatly appreciated and helps while we wait for more to ship.



The Nitecore is alot brighter, probably due to the throw factor (reflector, etc). The Titan will go from hardly any output to max output w/out any interruption; it's very smooth both in output and mechanically (the switch doesn't feel gritty).


----------



## sld (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

UPS tracking says "DELIVERED" 

BUT

It going to be about 12 hours before I finish at work and get home :scowl:


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Not trying to start a fight here, but is there a legitimate reason why
this little aluminum light costs $240.00?

Does it have a fantastic UI or something?

Or is it just the Surefire name?

I really like this light, but it costs more then the Ti Arc AAA!!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



PsychoBunny said:


> Not trying to start a fight here, but is there a legitimate reason why
> this little aluminum light costs $240.00?
> 
> Does it have a fantastic UI or something?
> ...


It is not a matter of legitimacy - it is a matter of what people will be prepared to pay for it. If SF have pitched the price too high, then it won't sell in the volumes they hoped for. 

The UI is same as the Ti version (AFAIK) and that was innovative, but the price of the Ti one was based on different factors - mostly the "limited numbered edition" cachet. This is different. Time will tell...


----------



## Phredd (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



PsychoBunny said:


> Not trying to start a fight here, but is there a legitimate reason why
> this little aluminum light costs $240.00?



Then why don't you start a new thread instead of hijacking this one. Invariably, every thread on the Surefire Titan gets hijacked by someone who just has to point out how expensive it is.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



PsychoBunny said:


> Not trying to start a fight here, but is there a legitimate reason why
> this little aluminum light costs $240.00?
> 
> Does it have a fantastic UI or something?
> ...


 


The Arc and T1A are not even close to the same. (IMO)
The UI on the T1A is supposed to be infinately variable as you twist the head. 
I'd still have to try one out in person to see if it is worth the price.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Got mine, strong purple tint but what do you expect for $239? The tint is nostalgic, looks kinda like one of Peter G.'s early Arcs. There is the slight yellow corona around the purple hotspot, probably a characteristic of what looks like an SSC P4 emitter.

The beam is silky smooth with a gentle transition to the brighter center, looks good both near and far. The reflector has a mild orange peel texture.

This light will dim more than any other Surefire I've seen, great for night spec ops like sneaking off to bed without waking the wife. Also, the smooth near beam is wonderful for things like reading a star chart with night adapted eyes. I've got a couple of Henry's lights handy for comparison, the T1A dims well below the lowest preprogrammed level on those lights.

I can't detect any PWM flicker or color shift (it stays purple as the light goes to the dimmer levels ).

The finish of the light is black and slightly shiny compared to the matte black body of a SF E1B. As with other new generation SF's there is no knurling. Switch action is smooth with friction, a soft detent at the off position. According to the instruction booklet, the light will automatically turn off in five minutes when on the lowest 25% power settings. I've accidentally turned Henry's lights to a low level rather than off. Still, since the low levels will take up to days to run down the battery, I think I'd like maybe 30 minutes or an hour before auto shutoff.

The T1A comes with a full size black hand lanyard and a black split ring. I might put a nano clip on the split ring so I can put the Titan on a key chain or neck lanyard.

Nice boutique type light, a little pricey for what you get, I see it is on a set of BMW keys in one of the SF marketing photos.

I'll take the light on the road tonight for a few days, see how it performs.


----------



## Sean (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> According to the instruction booklet, the light will automatically turn off in five minutes when on the lowest 25% power settings.



What!? You mean, you can't use this light to read with? You can't use it as an emergency night light, unless it's over 25%? Well, I guess I'll have to see how bright 26% is. :nana: The only problem is, how will I know when I'm at that point with no detent? Hmmm, I'll have to think about that feature a bit. Let's see, you get a super low, low. But only for 5 minutes.  I've been having fun with my M1X due to the fact that you can set it to any level you want. I've used it a lot at it's lowest level. I can't imagine it shutting off on me every five minutes. :sigh:

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> What!? You mean, you can't use this light to read with? You can't use it as an emergency night light, unless it's over 25%?


 
I've learned on other CPF threads never to question the wisdom of PK's power management schemes. It is possible that this was added because the twisty switch seems to have a very soft off detent and could easily be bumped 'on' in the pocket.

It would be nice to be able to deselect the auto off feature, the dim settings are more likely to be used continuously I would think.

Anybody tried a rechargeable battery in the light yet? SF in times past was notorious for not supporting lithium ion rechargeables, supposedly for safety. Of course, they sell primary CR123A's.

Nowadays, with ammo manufacturers making green bullets, I would imagine Surefire will soften their rechargeable stand to help stop global warming. A recent vintage SF U2 works fine on AW rechageables but an E1B does not.


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Bluish tint? Noooooooo.... Me no likes angry blue LEDs. Even from my favorite flashlight company.

.... but the smooth infinite brightness levels with no flicker is very nice.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

still no pics


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I assume they used the U2 bin P4 for this light, not pleased with the news of the purplish tint.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Phredd said:


> Then why don't you start a new thread instead of hijacking this one. Invariably, every thread on the Surefire Titan gets hijacked by someone who just has to point out how expensive it is.


 

Sorry, I did not mean to hijack, and no, I am not knocking Surefire, I
actually thought there was something about this light I didnt know.

That's why I asked, not to be a wise-*** :nana:


----------



## cave dave (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



PsychoBunny said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to hijack, and no, I am not knocking Surefire, I
> actually thought there was something about this light I didnt know.



The Titan T1a is the *least expensive *option of the 3 lights on the market that uses a dial that works like an old-timey stereo volume knob to adjust the brightness. The other lights are the original Titanium Titan CR2 (>$500) and the Gatlight series.

Some would consider this the best possible UI, it is apparently much harder to implement in a small package than you would think, hence the cost. (efficiency and reliability are two issues)

Did you read Henry's "White paper" I linked you to download? He suggests that infinite variability is actually a bad idea because of "brightness creep". I found it theoretically annoying because I had no idea what my runtimes might be in the middle levels. Hence why I asked about the detent. The Saint is supposed to have a detent at 10lm or 30lm (I have heard both)

I actually much prefer the 6 position dial switch of the SPY to infinite and would love to see that implemented in a cylindrical form like the T1A. But everybody is different. I personnel don't like the so called infinite levels on the D10 and others and would prefer the same UI but with about 7 well spaced levels to scroll though instead of 100+. Imagine if the volume button on your TV remote went from min to max in under 4 seconds and had a 0.3 sec delay before you could release it or it would turn the TV off. It would be impossible to get the right listening level. At least the dial of the Titan is a better implementation of the "infinite" concept.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*




Sean said:


> What!? You mean, you can't use this light to read with? You can't use it as an emergency night light, unless it's over 25%? Well, I guess I'll have to see how bright 26% is. :nana: The only problem is, how will I know when I'm at that point with no detent? Hmmm, I'll have to think about that feature a bit. Let's see, you get a super low, low. But only for 5 minutes.  I've been having fun with my M1X due to the fact that you can set it to any level you want. I've used it a lot at it's lowest level. I can't imagine it shutting off on me every five minutes. :sigh:


The low-level shut-off was implemented to minimise the risk of heat-sink fatigue, a problem that has been observed in prototype high-frequency PWM lights. 

The extremely high PWM frequencies necessary to produce low-light levels with minimal flicker can produce corresponding thermal shock cycling and high-frequency resonance in the heat-sink. This can lead to a breakdown of the metallurgical structure of the alloy, leading to reduced thermal conduction properties and sometimes to complete failure of the heat-sink, not dissimilar to other types of metal fatigue - a localised catastrophic metallurgical failure first observed in the 1950s with the de Havilland Comet aircraft (and in other cases since then).

Research is currently being undertaken into the problem of heat-sink fatigue in Cu-Cr-Zr and Sn-Ag-Cu alloys. It is thought that use of incorrect thermal epoxy compounds can exacerbate the problem, but it is not known whether or not the presence of Chip Weevils has a contributory deleterious effect.


----------



## souptree (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Wow, I hadn't heard about a 5 minute auto shutoff on the lower levels. That is a total deal breaker for me. If there is no way to defeat that, SF just saved me $250!  :sick2:

I also wouldn't spend $50 on a light with a strong blue tint, let alone $250. I'll have to wait until milkyspit is modding them, I guess.... unless it's going to shut off in 5 minutes 90% of the time I'm using it, in which case I guess I won't. :duh2: 

Boy am I sorry I read this thread today!!!


----------



## cave dave (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I wonder what the 25% means? On the original Titan that I owned the first 1/4 turn or so after on was all dedicated to lumen values under 1 lm. The lowest level was like a tritium dot.

I had it turn on by itself or I forgot to turn it all the way off once and the low is so low I didn't even realize it was on. A week or two later when I went to use it the battery was dead. At least I am guessing that is what happended.


----------



## Dan FO (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



DM51 said:


> The low-level shut-off was implemented to minimise the risk of heat-sink fatigue, a problem that has been observed in prototype high-frequency PWM lights.
> 
> The extremely high PWM frequencies necessary to produce low-light levels with minimal flicker can produce corresponding thermal shock cycling and high-frequency resonance in the heat-sink. This can lead to a breakdown of the metallurgical structure of the alloy, leading to reduced thermal conduction properties and sometimes to complete failure of the heat-sink, not dissimilar to other types of metal fatigue - a localised catastrophic metallurgical failure first observed in the 1950s with the de Havilland Comet aircraft (and in other cases since then).
> 
> Research is currently being undertaken into the problem of heat-sink fatigue in Cu-Cr-Zr and Sn-Ag-Cu alloys. It is thought that use of incorrect thermal epoxy compounds can exacerbate the problem, but it is not known whether or not the presence of Chip Weevils has a contributory deleterious effect.


So the bottom line is chip weevils, all that to get to the chip weevils. :devil:

Chip weevils are not a problem unless peanut butter is used as the hardener in the formulation of the epoxy however a simple switch to cheese has been found to cure this phenomenon. Cheddar has been found to work the best by the scientific community.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtuqjFf7-N4


----------



## DM51 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Aw, man. I've been busted, lol. But I had to leave a clue, or it wouldn't have been fair. 

You've got to admit it was quite convincing, though.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I was thinking his post was 27 days late, but thought they might have time distortional effects over in Area DM51. That's what you get for traveling faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> The low-level shut-off was implemented to minimise the risk of heat-sink fatigue, a problem that has been observed in prototype high-frequency PWM lights.


 
Don't know about them prototype lights but Henry's models seem to work fine for hours and days at low levels, I've used them for night lights in a remote mountain cabin. PWM is widely used at radio frequencies and above in digital communications, perhaps the freqs are too high for the electromechanical coupling to cause 'heat-sink fatigue'.

It is sad if the T1A can only run for five minutes at low levels due to design issues. Is this flaw perhaps what delayed the release?

I took the plunge for the good of the CPF community and tried a rechargeable AW CR123 in the T1A. Nothing, it would not light at all (or flicker like with the E1B). I put the original battery back in and it works as before.

The light is nice but kinda in an odd niche. A little too big for my keychain (a Fenix LD01 Stainless will stay there). It is great in the pocket but is a lot less bright than a Ra Clicky. The low levels are neat, particularly with the continuous twisty interface but, if they suddenly turn off after only five minutes, I don't think I'd trust them for even a latrine visit. The documentation indicates that you can reset the light by turning it off and then on, but every five minutes?

Anyway, it's a nice gadget, has the prestigious Surefire name on the side and is sure to appeal to a small upscale segment of the market.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Are other tint options available?

If the pics are accurate, I cant handle that blue!!!!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



PsychoBunny said:


> If the pics are accurate, I cant handle that blue!!!!



What pictures? Are there beamshots of the T1A somewhere that you are referring to?


----------



## jhanko (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Is anyone stocking these yet, or are they just trickling in for pre-orders?


----------



## souptree (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Wasn't Chip Weevils an ABC Sports announcer back in the 70s? I really used to dig those plaid jackets.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



JHanko said:


> Is anyone stocking these yet, or are they just trickling in for pre-orders?



There are larger online SureFire dealers right now that have them in stock. Two of them are based in California.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Bucky said:


> What pictures? Are there beamshots of the T1A somewhere that you are referring to?


 
I know I saw some beam shots somewhere, and they were blue!

I dont know where I saw them!! but I'm sure I did.

Could someone with more living brain cells then me help?


----------



## gottawearshades (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



DM51 said:


> It is thought that use of incorrect thermal epoxy compounds can exacerbate the problem, but it is not known whether or not the presence of Chip Weevils has a contributory deleterious effect.


----------



## nekomane (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I've never seen one in person, but the limited edition Ti Titan had a quick release type detachable end.
Previous photos of the T1A show the same style, while more recent ones show a simplified version.

Can anyone who has received the actual product confirm this please? Thanks!


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I think no one really has this so called titan, this whole thread is propaganda by surefire to calm the CPF community. Surely if someone actually HAD said light there would be PICTURES :thinking:


----------



## Dan FO (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



dcycleman said:


> I think no one really has this so called titan, this whole thread is propaganda by surefire to calm the CPF community. Surely if someone actually HAD said light there would be PICTURES :thinking:



Just click on the smaller pics. http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/flashlights main/surefire_t1a_titan.htm


----------



## Burgess (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Forget that !


I wanna' see more pictures of CHIP WEEVILS !




_


----------



## Dan FO (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Burgess said:


> Forget that !
> 
> 
> I wanna' see more pictures of CHIP WEEVILS !
> ...



Actually they are very camera shy and none have been photographed so far.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Dan FO said:


> Just click on the smaller pics. http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/flashlights main/surefire_t1a_titan.htm


Not diggin' that new tail at all.

Oh, well. More incentive to build a replacement. With a McClicky. And maybe a clip. And a 2xAA extension. And...


----------



## nekomane (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



gswitter said:


> Not diggin' that new tail at all.


Ditto, but I'm waiting for someone who actually has one to confirm my fear


----------



## Sean (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



nekomane said:


> Ditto, but I'm waiting for someone who actually has one to confirm my fear



The link by Dan FO show pics of the T1A that is shipping.


----------



## The Coach (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

This light has been on TAD's site for a couple of weeks now, I can't believe no one has one yet. :tinfoil:


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



souptree said:


> Wow, I hadn't heard about a 5 minute auto shutoff on the lower levels. That is a total deal breaker for me. If there is no way to defeat that, SF just saved me $250!  :sick2:
> 
> I also wouldn't spend $50 on a light with a strong blue tint, let alone $250. I'll have to wait until milkyspit is modding them, I guess.... unless it's going to shut off in 5 minutes 90% of the time I'm using it, in which case I guess I won't. :duh2:
> 
> Boy am I sorry I read this thread today!!!



Saved me the cash too! No auto shut-off! no blue!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



EV_007 said:


> Bluish tint? Noooooooo.... Me no likes angry blue LEDs. Even from my favorite flashlight company.....


Unless it's a different emitter than my Titans have it's not an angry blue or strong purple at all, both of which I have owned and can't stand.

I have a strong preference for warm or neutral tints and yet still find this to be very pleasant to use. Just now shining it against a white wall  it shows a little color and looking at my hand with it makes it appear slightly blue, but using it to search around the room I find it to be very pleasant with it's typically smooth P4 beam.


----------



## jhanko (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I'm seriously considering one of these, but have a few concerns that I would like to be confirmed by someone who has one in-hand. First, is the 5 minute shutoff indeed implimented? Second, in the TAD Gear pictures, it looks like the reflector does not fill the bezel, as if they just re-used the reflector from the smaller diameter titanium model and used some kind of spacer/filler to fill the gap. That would suck if there's room for a larger reflecter/better beam, but they chose not to make a new one for it. Third, is the tailcap in the pics the one being shipped? It's a shame if it is. The Ti Titan's tailcap was extremely over-engineered, and this one appears as if they put no thought into it at all. Can someone holding one please confirm or deny these observations. Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## willrx (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Does the split ring come attached like the picture shows?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> I'm seriously considering one of these, but have a few concerns that I would like to be confirmed by someone who has one in-hand...


 
Yep, the five minute shutoff works as advertised (five minutes on a setting that will last hours or days, what were they thinking?).

The reflector seems to be the right size for the bezel but is recessed a millimeter or two.

The tailcap is spartan, holds a split ring and has smoothly operating threads.

I used the light on a trip to Alaska last night, the interface is great for finding something in a bag while not disturbing someone sleeping. You can dial just enough light to get the job done. The continuous low levels are terrific, something I've only seen in astronomy flashlights. However, the five minute timer kinda spoils these modes.

I don't mind the purple tint too much after getting a coke bottle green E1B a couple of months ago. A recent SF U2 with a P4 emitter has perfect tint (to my eye) so I guess it's just the lottery with these mass produced designer lights.

Not sure I'd pay $239 for the T1A again but it would be a nice light for, say, $99.


----------



## jhanko (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, the five minute shutoff works as advertised (five minutes on a setting that will last hours or days, what were they thinking?).
> 
> The reflector seems to be the right size for the bezel but is recessed a millimeter or two.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> Just click on the smaller pics. http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gea..._t1a_titan.htm


 
This the exact light I have, mine is about 40 serial numbers higher.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Dam this thread...:tired:

I am now searching for the cheapest place to purchase my own Titan T1A. It would fit nicely around my neck. :thumbsup:


Would someone please post pictures. Not seeing any in this thread is killing me. Or did I miss something.
Thanks,
Jose


----------



## cave dave (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Does the 5min give any warning or does it just go out? If you adjust the output does it restart the timer or do you have to turn it fully off and back on.

What were they thinking on this? That 5 min timer might just kill the deal for me. I'd rather have bad anodizing.


----------



## nekomane (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> This the exact light I have, mine is about 40 serial numbers higher.


Thanks for confirming. Enjoy the new light!


----------



## regulator (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

It sure would be nice to find out there is a hidden way to defeat the 5 minute shutdown timer. I wanted to be able to run the light in low output mode for hours without draining the battery much.

I would also hope that Surefire was able to pay a slight premium to obtain a higher bin/quality LED for the Titan since it is a premium light and not just any old bin as with a $15 dollar cheapo. I'm looking forward to more feedback as more people get their lights.


----------



## parnass (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



regulator said:


> It sure would be nice to find out there is a hidden way to defeat the 5 minute shutdown timer. I wanted to be able to run the light in low output mode for hours without draining the battery much.....



You can use a light which has a very low level setting as a night light -- especially handy for hotel stays. Leave it on all night long. A 5-minute timer prevents this use.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> Does the 5min give any warning or does it just go out? If you adjust the output does it restart the timer or do you have to turn it fully off and back on.


 
No warning that I can see. I think, but am not sure that you have to cycle the switch fully off.

Don't know about combinations of use above and below the 25% threshold for this 'feature'. I'll have the light with me for the next few days on a trip to Asia, will see if I can figure any of this out and report back.

I was absolutely thrilled with the really dim levels last night but that five minute timer throws cold water on my enthusiasm the more I think about it. Even for the sneaking into bed spec op mission, I often put the light down while I undress, set an alarm, brush my teeth and look for a t-shirt to sleep in. Just when I find that shirt, the light goes dark and I stumble around in the dark to find the light and wake the wife.



> It sure would be nice to find out there is a hidden way to defeat the 5 minute shutdown timer. I wanted to be able to run the light in low output mode for hours without draining the battery much.


 
I'd love to turn it off myself. The dim modes are the biggest appeal of the light for me, the light isn't really bright enough for 'tactical' uses.



> I would also hope that Surefire was able to pay a slight premium to obtain a higher bin/quality LED for the Titan since it is a premium light and not just any old bin as with a $15 dollar cheapo. I'm looking forward to more feedback as more people get their lights.


 
Yep, I've bought several of Henry's lights over the years and even the worst ones have tints that are quite acceptable to me. The last three SF's I've bought have been sickly green, pleasant grape purple and right on the money white. Thanks to advice on another thread I cured the SF E1B tint and a Nightcore Extreme switch problem by putting the head of the NEX on the E1B body.


----------



## neilki (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

bloodied nail and scratched titan trying to put the split ring on. too hard to do that in the factory i guess. very similar to the limited edition, slight purple tint, ships in an edged weapon box. hardly worth the wait...


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



JHanko said:


> I'm seriously considering one of these, but have a few concerns that I would like to be confirmed by someone who has one in-hand. First, is the 5 minute shutoff indeed implimented? Second, in the TAD Gear pictures, it looks like the reflector does not fill the bezel, as if they just re-used the reflector from the smaller diameter titanium model and used some kind of spacer/filler to fill the gap. That would suck if there's room for a larger reflecter/better beam, but they chose not to make a new one for it. Third, is the tailcap in the pics the one being shipped? It's a shame if it is. The Ti Titan's tailcap was extremely over-engineered, and this one appears as if they put no thought into it at all. Can someone holding one please confirm or deny these observations. Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



The reflector appears to be flush with the thick sapphire crystal.

What don't you like about the current tail cap lanyard?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> The reflector appears to be flush with the thick sapphire crystal.


 
Actually, I think the T1A crystal is Schott Borofloat glass:

http://www.us.schott.com/hometech/e...dex.html?PHPSESSID=eu6b54dsvdkp23n46kkgtq3im5


----------



## jhanko (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



EVAN_TAD said:


> What don't you like about the current tail cap lanyard?



No quick disconnect and no tailstanding. Both could be accomplished with a little thought...


----------



## regulator (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Thanks Vox... and the rest of you who received your light. It sure helps reading about the light in anticipation. Keep all impressions and comments comming. Any pictures are always welcome.


----------



## sld (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Used mine at work last night. The low settings were great for looking at documentation (cue sheets, patch lists & such) backstage during rehearsal and the higher settings are more than enough for working in an equipment rack, chasing down a loose cable, finding a dropped part, etc. I like the floody (if that's a real word) beam for this type of work.
The fit and finish are good. The output adjustment is smooth, both mechanically and electrically. The only complaint I have so far is that danged 5 min time out.
I have a few snapshots I'll post as soon as I figure out how to post them:thinking:.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



DM51 said:


> The low-level shut-off was implemented to minimise the risk of heat-sink fatigue, a problem that has been observed in prototype high-frequency PWM lights.
> 
> The extremely high PWM frequencies necessary to produce low-light levels with minimal flicker can produce corresponding thermal shock cycling and high-frequency resonance in the heat-sink. This can lead to a breakdown of the metallurgical structure of the alloy, leading to reduced thermal conduction properties and sometimes to complete failure of the heat-sink, not dissimilar to other types of metal fatigue - a localised catastrophic metallurgical failure first observed in the 1950s with the de Havilland Comet aircraft (and in other cases since then).
> 
> Research is currently being undertaken into the problem of heat-sink fatigue in Cu-Cr-Zr and Sn-Ag-Cu alloys. It is thought that use of incorrect thermal epoxy compounds can exacerbate the problem, but it is not known whether or not the presence of Chip Weevils has a contributory deleterious effect.



Do you know if this was the "last minute" electronics problem they had to fix or was it implemented earlier in the design? I can understand SF doing this to increase reliability possibly at the risk of fewer sales.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



DimmerD said:


> Do you know if this was the "last minute" electronics problem they had to fix or was it implemented earlier in the design? I can understand SF doing this to increase reliability possibly at the risk of fewer sales.



DM51's post was very clever and humorous - not to be taken seriously. That doesn't mean that Surefire didn't implement the 5 minute timer at the last minute on reports that testers were failing to completely turn off their lights.


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

So in so many words there is a big "S" on my forehead that stands for SUCKER!!! Dang he got me hook, line, sinker, AND pole!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Thx Phredd. 

Joking aside now, I think it is likely that user trials found Phredd's theory was right, that people didn't always turn it off properly. 

Either that, or it was turning on accidentally, perhaps in people's pockets. It is a twisty that doesn't require a lot of effort to switch on, so that could have been the problem. 

My guess is they introduced this feature for safety reasons. I will grit my teeth and refrain from commenting on whether or not this is a feature that will be appreciated by users.


----------



## fasteddie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Lots of good analysis starting to come out. Too many issues for that much money imo. I've decided to wait for v2 and break out the ti titan I set aside. Its a fine light.

Does anyone remember the SF U2 donut hole problem? Center of the beam was dark. The opposite of what you want in a flashlight. SF gave in and started replacing heads for those who asked. I wonder if they will do the same for the beam color on the t1a? Even if they did, I'm not sure I like the 5 minute shutdown or the simple tail attachment. Its basicly the same as what you'd find on a gerber AA light for 20 bucks. All they had to do is look at Enrique's Nautilus or Ion and they could see how to make a tail that stands and has a split ring. Another 5 minutes of machining and a licensing fee to Enrique would have killed them? I'd pay $10 or 15 more for the extra thought and quality.

What product manager at SF is signing off on donut holes, purple tints, non-standing tails, non-support of rechargables, saying thats good enough for $250 flashlights? I still like their lights but I wish they'd stop doing that. I have to say, even though I've spent more on flashlights overall, I've spent less and less money with SF over the past few years. My original 6p might still be the best SF I own.


----------



## wmirag (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Hey there T1A owners...

Would one of you measure the actual dimensions of the light you received, especially the diameter? 

Thanks!

W.


----------



## cy (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

sure hope there's a way to turn off the 5minute feature. if not, has got to be one of the worst decisions made by surefire. 

5min turnoff has turned what's possibly the best user interface into one of the worst features. what was the designer thinking and how did it get by all the testers?


----------



## sumowondertoad (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

The exact diameter is 20mm or .787 inches.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

This idea of having turning off the light to reset it after a few minutes is the second time I've run into the concept recently in a new product from Mount Baldy Circle.

The Rogue, which is marketed under the Icon brand, has a wacky system of regulation that is constant for ten minutes and ramps down until you reset it but turning it off and on. A couple of us questioned the wisdom of this scheme but we were assured that PK knew what he was doing and that this was a novel and 'innovative' system of regulation. I realize there is some heavy cross pollination between SF and some CPF insiders and that CPF helps market the Rogue through raffles of PK logo Rogue lights etc.

Now, I've got the T1A that only runs for five minutes on the lower settings before you have to reset it. It was argued with the Rogue that the average consumer won't notice the dimming, it saves the battery, your eyes will get adapted and it won't matter if it dims after ten minutes. Well, I wonder what the market for the T1A is? I don't think the average consumer will pay $239 for a tiny one cell light. A professional who works in low light situations will probably need more that five minutes at a time. Is this really just intended to be a BMW keychain light with a trendy brand?

Anyway, I lost a night of testing, I'm in Japan, after crossing the dateline it's lunchtime here...


----------



## sumowondertoad (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I had an idea that struck me as I was about to go to sleep. So, here I am, way past my bedtime, testing my new expensive, tiny friend.

What if you turn the dial to more than 25% then back down below 25%? Would the 5-minute timer still apply? After 5 loooong minutes, the answer was...unfortunately, yes. What a great idea that would have been. It would protect against accidental activations while still allowing for deliberate long-term below 25% output. These are microprocessor-controlled, yes? Seems like an easy thing to program in.

But how dim is 25% anyway? And how do we know when we've hit 25%? There aren't any detents or markings on the barrel at all to help, so I guess it's just a matter of experimentation. Then, a small mark can be made on the barrel and bezel to indicate a "safe" level where it would not be shut off by the 5-minute timer. Surefire should have thought about this...it's really a shame they didn't, especially for the higher than average price for their products.

Well, in the end, I'm pleased to find out that the 25% level is quite low, indeed. It's difficult to tell if it is actually 25% or lower. Looks a lot lower to me. The lowest end is very dim. Very dim. It's like you can see it if you look at it directly, but it doesn't go far. I guess this would be perfect if you needed to read a star chart and your pupils were already at the ideal 7mm diameter. But then, you probably wouldn't want it on for over 5 minutes anyway.

Surefire's level of 25% turns out to be very dim, enough to read a map at night if your eyes were semi dark-adapted. So I think the scare that this so-called "feature" is a deal breaker for some is just that, nothing more than a scare. This is probably great news for a lot of people, me included.

Now, the tailcap/lanyard attachment is another story. It kinda looks cheap. I would have loved having a quick-release like the original Titan, and I think the inclusion of the 1/4-inch thread was a great idea. Unfortunately, this version of the Titan has neither. I'd like to see some people making custom tailcaps for this-ones that would allow it to stand on end would be ideal.

The neck lanyard is okay. A bit overbuilt for this particular light. I think it would have benefited more from a wrist bungee instead.

I'm quite satisfied with the investment. This light will live on my -gasp- keychain, where I'm sure it will get scratched up but also well-used. This is my third Surefire, and I feel like I've moved from the "baby it and keep it safe" mode to the "use it like the tool it was intended for" mode. (Not that there's anything wrong with the "baby it" mode. I appreciate works of art, especially when it comes to gadgets. And I respect, even envy collectors that keep things pristine. But I just feel like, damn, I want to get my money's worth!)


----------



## jhanko (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

The thing that really sucks about the 5 minute timer is that it's 5 minutes. I could live with it, if it was an hour or so. I actually might find that very useful. It would give you time to get ready for bed and fall asleep, read a book until drowzy, light up quality time with the wife at a low enough level that she doesn't feel self-concious, etc...
One more thing: Does the tailcap have standard threads or Acme threads like the Ti Titan? Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Good post, sumowondertoad - it gives us a fair idea of what the T1A is like in use and what that 25% is like. Maybe if it is low as it sounds, it won't be such a problem. 

But it rather makes you wonder: if this shut-off is a safety feature put there to deal with accidental turning on, where is this "safety feature" if the light is accidentally turned on to >25%?


----------



## cy (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

thanks for the clarification... so it's not actually 25% of lumens, 5 min timer kicks in. from your description, it's pretty low. 

base on what an Arc AAA puts out (new Arc AAA is aprox 10 lumens) 
how much less or more light is the 25% level compared to new Arc AAA? 

Arc AAA's output is a standard most on cpf understands. older Arc AAA puts out a useful amount of light for low light situations. 

if level of output as measured in lumens is less than older Arc AAA. then 5minute timer would have little to no impact on real world use. 

hate to say this... but there some real doofus's on the Titan team. 
normally one expect the brightest minds from Surefire. based on the stumbles the Titan launch has incurred. somebody missed the boat. 



sumowondertoad said:


> But how dim is 25% anyway? And how do we know when we've hit 25%? There aren't any detents or markings on the barrel at all to help, so I guess it's just a matter of experimentation. Then, a small mark can be made on the barrel and bezel to indicate a "safe" level where it would not be shut off by the 5-minute timer. Surefire should have thought about this...it's really a shame they didn't, especially for the higher than average price for their products.
> 
> Well, in the end, I'm pleased to find out that the 25% level is quite low, indeed. It's difficult to tell if it is actually 25% or lower. Looks a lot lower to me. The lowest end is very dim. Very dim.


----------



## Sean (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



sumowondertoad said:


> Surefire's level of 25% turns out to be very dim, enough to read a map at night if your eyes were semi dark-adapted. So I think the scare that this so-called "feature" is a deal breaker for some is just that, nothing more than a scare. This is probably great news for a lot of people, me included.



Thanks for figuring this out. I was hoping this would be the case, but I don't get mine until Monday so I can't try and figure this stuff out until then. 

Well, I just checked the tracking, and even though the delivery date is Monday, it says "out for delivery". I sure hope so! :twothumbs

Edit: My Titan T1A came early. I got it today. 
See my thread on it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230576


----------



## AvidHiker (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Wow, interesting observations from the lucky folks who finally have one in hand! Having EDCed the titanium titan on and off for some time now, I have to say that I kind of like the idea of an auto off, but agree that 
1 - the threshold level should be marked 
2 - timer should be increased to 60 minutes, or be defeatable somehow
I have had 1 or 2 instances of unintentional battery draining and couldn't seem to figure out how it occurred since the light appeared to be in the full off position (titanium titan has no detent at off unfortunately). Maybe there is a quirk with the interface, who knows. I do know that the titanium titan can handle a full 4.2V from an RCR2 (verified by myself and several others) so I'm wondering if there has been a circuitry change, some kind of protection added maybe. Either way, I'm also bummed to hear that rechargables are not an option (maybe LiFePO4 cells will work? someone want to try a partially discharged LiIon?)

Sorry to hear that they did away with the 4-20 threaded tailcap, I love that feature. The quick release was interesting, but I eventually decided it was not for me (great for keychain carry, but that's about it). IMO, tail standing should have been incorporated into the T1A. Odd design decisions for sure.

+1 for the love of the titan's WIDE, floody beam! I find it generally much more useful than the typical, and way overused, deep reflectors (which are kind of becoming gimmicks, imo, to sell more lights by giving the impression of greater output). The titan still retains a decent hotspot, so it's not _all_ flood.

Anyway, for the doubters/uninitiated... the Titan is a truly unique interface (KISS!!! - it doesn't get any simpler folks) with more variability than any other light I know of (not sure about the Gatlight, but I don't think the low is as low as the Titan). If you enjoy low levels like myself (and plenty of others in this thread), then I highly recommend this light despite the complaints. The unproven nature of this interface however would seem to rule out its use in critical situations, but we'll see what the future holds. Maybe the next generation Titan T2A will be the holy grail.oo:



kaichu dento said:


> Unless it's a different emitter than my Titans have it's not an angry blue or strong purple at all, both of which I have owned and can't stand.


 
The titanium Titan was rumored to have a "very select" bin of Seoul P4 (believe this came from Size15s inside info). The tints were commonly described as cool bluish iirc, but never strongly blue or green. Mine is a cool blue, but still pleasant compared with other blue tints I've experienced (eg, golden dragon).


----------



## sumowondertoad (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



JHanko said:


> Does the tailcap have standard threads or Acme threads like the Ti Titan? Thanks.



Sorry, I don't know the difference between the two thread types.



cy said:


> base on what an Arc AAA puts out (new Arc AAA is aprox 10 lumens) how much less or more light is the 25% level compared to new Arc AAA?



I don't have the Arc AAA to compare. But, my guess is that no one is going to really have much use for it below the 25% setting as it's very dim-definitely not even enough light to see the ground beneath you while standing.

Also, I doubt it could be accidentally activated above the 25% level. That seems like a fairly long turn (looks to be about 1/4 turn or 90 degrees, which would make sense...maybe Surefire meant 25% turn and not 25% light output.)


----------



## wmirag (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



sumowondertoad said:


> The exact diameter is 20mm or .787 inches.



Thanks!

That's quite thin for a CR123 light, more like a CR2.

W.


----------



## fasteddie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but I prefer the classic protocol for shutting off a flashlight.. when you do it yourself or the when battery runs out. At least give us an override for auto shutoff.

Do I understand correctly that the tailcap on the t1a unscrews? If so, let the modding begin! Ion style, and I think Enrique should get first dibs. He has the best design I've seen. With a trit slot, please.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> I don't have the Arc AAA to compare. But, my guess is that no one is going to really have much use for it below the 25% setting as it's very dim-definitely not even enough light to see the ground beneath you while standing.


 
Well, I do have an Arc-P AAA with me to compare, the lower levels on the T1A are much dimmer, less than one lumen. I have a lot of use for these outputs myself. I worry about matching the 7 mm exit pupil on some optics with my dark adapted eyes as you mention. And, I often work for hours in a very dark environment, it is wonderful to have a light that won't destroy your night vision or that of your colleagues. Henry's lights are great on the lowest level but are hard to adjust up or down to get just enough light to read some fine print without blinding (or waking ) someone.

But, maybe you have the right idea, I need to go out and find a BMW for my new $239 keychain light.



> +1 for the love of the titan's WIDE, floody beam!


 
I agree, it makes a great task light and the flood is so smooth for walking. I just went for a stroll around midnight here in Japan. Took the light out on the beach and it was great for walking though the sand while looking at the stars and city lights on the horizon. So nice to dial just the right amount of light to see where I was going and enjoy the nice cool night. I'll probably go out and do more 'testing' after typing this, there is a nice Aeon supermarket that stays open all night a mile or so away. Back in the hotel room, the reading lights by the beds (I'm by myself but in a suite) have the same smooth interface as the Titan, a nice gentle friction with no detents except off.

As you can see, I really like the light but am struggling to justify the price and explain the five minute shutoff feature.


----------



## cy (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Titanium Titan is 19.11 mm diameter. so T1A is barely larger. 

my Titan is EDC 7x24 with a neck lanyard. quick disconnect cap was quickly discarded in favor a Ti stud for lanyard attachment point. I'm one of the lucky one's that's had zero issues. except for the unreliable cap design. mine came undone twice. once hitting the concrete. very_lucky not to lose my $500 light. 

after anchor point issue was resolved... have not found a better light than Titan to neck lanyard EDC!

sure I've accidentally left Titan on low beam. since it runs for days on low. 5 minute shut-off a solution looking for a problem. 

25% switch travel on Titan produces much less light than older Arc AAA. 
only useful in low light situations. betcha my Titan would run a week+ at that level. 

if T1A's interface is anywhere close to Titan's. 5 minute timer alarm is much to do about nothing.


----------



## regulator (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

It is reassuring to hear that the Titan still has very low output at the so called 25% setting to defeat the timer. Maybe what Surefire was trying to do was have the timer active for light levels just barely noticable (such as if the light was slightly turned in the pocket). Sounds like this auto off may not be such a big deal after all.


----------



## cave dave (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

But what is the point of a "tritium emulation mode" if it only works for 5 min?


----------



## regulator (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



cave dave said:


> But what is the point of a "tritium emulation mode" if it only works for 5 min?


 
I agree it would be better to not have the shutoff and also cool to leave it at such a low setting. I just hope that you can still leave it at something low enough for use as a nightlight.

I had a Bitz that had a hidden low-low mode that I think would be a suitable low level to be able to obtain without the shutoff kicking in. I think at this level the light was drawing aroung 10 or so miliamps from the battery.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

TAD is out of stock. Does anyone know who actually has them. I couldn't preorder so I hope I'm not out of luck.


----------



## FredericoFreire (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Does it take rechargeables ?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> Does it take rechargeables ?


 
No, as far as I can tell: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2935894&postcount=76

Hope someone else will try but I've had no luck with either Battery Station or AW rechargeables, that's all I have with me at the moment.

At home I have some Tenergy's, seems like they are supposed to be lower voltage. Every time I buy a light recently I seem to get free CR123A's, I guess I'd better start burning them off...


----------



## sumowondertoad (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

What's with the included split-ring? Anyone else having a helluva time trying to get it on? I ended up having to use needlenose pliers to spread it apart wide enough to fit it onto the tailcap hole. I agree with some of the posters...this should have been done at the factory.

I'm also not very happy with the neck cord. It's the same one that came with my Kroma, really long and heavy-duty. I'm looking for something like a bungee hand strap or something. Any suggestions?

Also, I noted someone using the original Titan as a task light. That seems like a great idea. Anyone know of a mount that can hold the new Titan that has a clip or something? Also, it would be very nice if this had some sort of a belt clip, but I'm not sure if it would scratch up the finish.


----------



## sumowondertoad (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I already modded my Titan. I didn't like all the writing, especially on such a small flashlight. Using a sharpie pen didn't work-the ink just rubbed off. I remembered I had some large-diameter shrink wrap tubing. The result is quite perfect for me. The tubing is tight, still has good grippy-ness but not too elastic as to make it difficult to insert or remove from a pocket. And it also serves to protect the finish.

http://gallery.me.com/scottstory/100034/IMG_2740/web.jpg?ver=12413172870001

*[oversize image replaced by link - DM51]*


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Nice work, Toad. A light like this deserves a clean look.

Geoff


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

That's a neat idea, sumowondertoad. The only downside to it I can think of might be overheating, but you'd probably need to use it on high for extended periods for that to be a problem.

Could you re-size your photo please - the CPF maximum is 800 x 800 pixels.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> What's with the included split-ring? Anyone else having a helluva time trying to get it on? I ended up having to use needlenose pliers to spread it apart wide enough to fit it onto the tailcap hole. I agree with some of the posters...this should have been done at the factory.


 
I had the same problem, maybe they couldn't get it on at the factory either.



> I'm also not very happy with the neck cord. It's the same one that came with my Kroma, really long and heavy-duty. I'm looking for something like a bungee hand strap or something. Any suggestions?


 
I don't think I would use the cord as a neck strap, it needs a better breakaway link for that. I also already had the same carry strap from a Kroma Mil-Spec. I wear an ID lanyard at work since I spend time in secure areas but the T1A is a little awkward with the ID holder. An LRI Red Freedom Micro is my normal ID lanyard light.

The T1A fits very nicely on the neck lanyard that comes with the Icon Rogue (the potato peeler). As luck would have it, my Rogue is the lime green version with the matching cord. I don't have my Rogue with me at the moment but I found the lanyard in my backpack. I'd order the black or grey version if they would sell the neck lanyard separately.

Thanks for posting the sterile shrink tubing mod, it looks like one of those 'unattributable assets' from the spec ops business.


----------



## coloradogps (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Where are these available for sale?

:thinking:


----------



## AvidHiker (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

There's a nifty place called Google that can give you plenty of leads on where to purchase the T1A. There are quite a few places, so you might want to start by searching the CPF Marketplace.

I liked Don's idea of coupling the titanium Titan with his coiled camera tether (a McGizmo invention iirc), but this requires a 1/4-20 (camera-sized) thread. The camera tether is a bit on the large side for such a small light, but it works wonderfully thanks to the swivel (allowing the light to rotate freely is very convenient for twisty operation) and leaves the option of using it for a camera as well (which I enjoy). There are also a couple of mini-tethers which may be more appropriate, especially if you don't want or really need the threaded swivel (as would be the case with the T1A since it has no threaded tailcap option at this time):

http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/tethers/index.html


----------



## sld (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I used my T1A during a couple of shows this weekend. Overall I'm pleased with it. I put it on the lanyard and set it on a low level and it worked great for a quick look at a cue sheet or such. I did find the level I liked was within the first 25% so it would shut off in 5 minutes. So here is the experiment I doing now. I measured the travel of the bezel and found it to be 1.75" from off to full. Figuring 25% of that gave me 0.438" (7/16"). I marked the bezel and barrel at this position and now I'm trying different settings around that mark to see how close it is, if any of that makes sense.


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Guys,

I received this email from Cabelas.com yesterday:



> Cabela's Inc.
> World's Foremost Outfitter
> One Cabela Drive Sidney, NE 69160
> 
> ...



I ordered this a few months ago, but just got the message yesterday. So it looks like they are begining to ship. Should have mine hopefully tomorrow. 

MSax


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Got mine yesterday! Excellent light and really cool packaging. :thumbsup:

I'll try to post pics later tonight if I can.

MSax


----------



## sbebenelli (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Got mine yesterday and love it :twothumbs


----------



## matt0 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I sure was tempted today,





For anyone in the Ft Worth area that wants one NOW, House of Blades up in Lake Worth has it.. I was so close to buying it :twothumbs:


----------



## H2Orower (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



matt0 said:


> I sure was tempted today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not that it matters much, but I'm just curious... Does that picture show some kind of new packaging that Surefire is now using, or are those red boxes just something that particular dealer is using for display? Thanks.


----------



## Tempest UK (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



H2Orower said:


> Not that it matters much, but I'm just curious... Does that picture show some kind of new packaging that Surefire is now using, or are those red boxes just something that particular dealer is using for display? Thanks.



Used by SureFire for certain items, such as their pens and the T1A 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2009)

*Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

I've copied posts #1-150 to this "archive" thread. I'll try to recover some of the other posts if that is possible.


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Thread now recovered in full - I'm about to delete the "archive" one.


----------



## H2Orower (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Tempest UK said:


> Used by SureFire for certain items, such as their pens and the T1A
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Thanks.


----------



## chakrawal (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> No, as far as I can tell: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2935894&postcount=76
> 
> Hope someone else will try but I've had no luck with either Battery Station or AW rechargeables, that's all I have with me at the moment.
> 
> At home I have some Tenergy's, seems like they are supposed to be lower voltage. Every time I buy a light recently I seem to get free CR123A's, I guess I'd better start burning them off...


It is a contact issue because I just put a small piece of magnet on top of the button and both AW 3V and 3.7V work fine with Surefire T1A Titan.
I tried both 3.7V and 3V with T1A and it seem that 3.7V give a bit more output. If you don't want to use magnet then buy Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 750mAh LiFePO4 because the button is taller than AW and will make a contact.


----------



## AvidHiker (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Ah, good news!

Since a magnet typically carries some risk of short circuit, I would recommend finding another solution.


----------



## Phredd (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



AvidHiker said:


> Since a magnet typically carries some risk of short circuit, I would recommend finding another solution.



How does it do that? We all use magnets to charge batteries (smaller than the charger). Isn't just the same as any piece of metal?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*



> How does it do that? We all use magnets to charge batteries (smaller than the charger). Isn't just the same as any piece of metal?


 
In my experience those little magnets can be quite dangerous in a lithium ion powered light. I had a double length 3.7 volt cell I wanted to try in an early model Surefire U2 a couple of years ago. The battery was one of those generic rechargeable blue cells, probably unprotected from what I know now.

The spring in the head of the U2 didn't quite contact the positive end of the battery. After reading a suggestion here on CPF, I got some of those little rare earth button magnets, put one on the plus end of the battery and the light worked great.

I was shuffling computer stuff around on a table. The U2 was on to help me install some jumpers in a motherboard. I did something that bumped the U2 off onto a tile floor. The light slid under the table, I sorted out my computer parts and crawled under the table to retrieve it. Although it had been on the floor for maybe a minute or so, it was very hot to the touch even though it was not lit. I unscrewed the tailcap, let the battery cool down and took the head off. I could smell the heat and the blue battery jacket was partially melted. The magnet had apparently been dislodged just enough by the drop to short the top of the battery to the flashlight body.

With the U2, the rubber tailcap cover would probably fail if the battery exploded. There is no rubber tailcap cover on the T1A, so it might be more of a pipebomb effect. The ATF folks who hang out here are a lot more qualified than me to speculate on this aspect of flashlight failure mode analysis.

Anyway, all of those little magnets are now on my refrigerator.


----------



## chakrawal (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

If you don't want to use magnet then buy Tenergy RCR123A 3.0V 750mAh LiFePO4 because the button is taller than AW and will make a contact. Or you can buy any 3.0V or 3.7V battery which the button is taller than AW.


----------



## AvidHiker (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Yep, thanks for that Vox. Exactly my concern. Not sure if there is potential for this to occur in the T1A (if there's ano inside, that may prevent it), but why not play it safe and come up with another solution? Maybe even a dab of glue to the edge of the magnet.

I've read many a recommendation against magnets being used in the lights themselves, not so much of an issue with chargers as they typically remain stationary. The original Li-Ion chemistry uses a LiCoO2 cathode which is highly exothermic when short circuited so can be very dangerous (explosion/venting with flames). The newer LiFePO4 cells would be much safer if you feel the need to use a magnet, they will not heat up or explode under any circumstances.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Titan T1A - latest news?*

Still enjoying my T1A, it's a great light for walking the dog on a dark country road. Dim enough to see where we're going while still looking at the stars, bright enough to alert an occasional passing car to our presence.

Last night my light went into 'gritty' mode while twisting it. I never owned an orginal Titan but I seem to recall earlier reports of this switch problem. When adjusting the brightness, it felt like there was sand in the switch. I have had the light on the beach in Japan and Florida in recent weeks but have not dropped it in the sand AFAIK. A friend had a similar feel to the zoom lens on his DSLR after his wife used it to photograph the volcanic ash falling in Alaska.

I pondered disassembly, cleaning and lubrication but after a few cycles the switch is now silky smooth as before. Was a single grain of sand perhaps trapped in the tight build of the switch? I have several lights with some twisty functionality like Ra's, Inova's and Nitecores but some Surefires (e.g. T1A, U2, Kroma) seem to be the only ones where the twist mechanism can't easily be accessed for cleaning.

Anyone else seen this 'gritty' switch issue in the T1A?


----------



## wmirag (Jun 5, 2009)

*Praise For The SureFire T1A*

I've had mine for a few nights (CPF'ers count the Nights, not the Days!). And I must say it's a nice light. Here's why.

1. It's pretty small, especially width-wise, for a CR123 lite: .8" dia x 3.1" long. By comparison, a typical 1.1" dia. CR123 lite feels huge in the pocket.

2. The beam quality is a very nice flood, perfect for a keychain light. Mine has essentially no artifacts, just a warm spot and tons of flood. There is a doughnut only until 6" from the lens; then it's smooth. 

3. My color is a little bit blue, not at all angry blue. It's white for practical purposes, even for white-wall hunting.

4. The twist action is a useful innovation. I love dialing in just the right amount of light. Only last w/e I had to struggle to cover the low on my Ion, for reading a program in a dark theater.

5. The key ring boss is very stout. I couldn't get my caliper in there, but it's easily 1/32". I had no trouble getting the ring on and I didn't scratch anything; thanks for the warning!

6. There is NO buzzing at all on any brightness level.

7. The fit, finish, and action are great.

I've got mine ringed to my SAK MiniChamp for EDC, replacing my Titanium Ion. So far, so good.

W.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Praise For The SureFire T1A*

wmirag, I'm merging this with the main T1A thread.


----------



## wmirag (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Praise For The SureFire T1A*



DM51 said:


> wmirag, I'm merging this with the main T1A thread.



Sorry. I thought that thread was mostly about speculating on delivery dates. No problem.

W.


----------



## dchao (Jul 2, 2009)

I also got mine just now.

A few quick observations:

1) Mine emitter has a cool white tint, not some angry blues. There is no way T1A has angry blues. Nichia LED's have angry blues, but not T1A's. It's going to be great for short range tasks as cool tint can enhance contrast on the objects. :thumbsup:

2) No one have mentioned this yet; when I was turning the bezel, I noticed there was some resistance in the bezel before you hit the off position. So there is a touch feedback to indicate the light is off without looking at the emitter. :thumbsup:

3) T1A will work with 3.7V rechargeable cells, the output level is definitely brighter than from the 3.0V primaries. However, the buttons on both AW and LiMN cells are too short to make contact to the (+) terminal inside the tube. BatteryStation RCR123 has a taller button but the battery tube is too fat. It's actually quite safe to use the little magnet button with T1A, as the (+) contact is well recessed and will hold the magnet in place so it can't move around inside. The only problem here is the tailcap, you won't be able to completely tighten the tailcap as the extra magnet is making the battery longer by 1mm, so water proofing will be compromised. 

4) T1A has a floody hot spot, mine has a donut hole in the center. Only visible up to 20cm, and will disappear after that. It can be distracting when you're working at very close distance. This is the only thing I don't like about the beam pattern. 

Overall, I like the light, and it's a keeper.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

I'm sorry but what are the kinds of magnets you guys are talking about? Are they spacers? I have AW RCRs and I will sure want to know more about getting them to work with my T1A. Any pictures to demonstrate?

Thank you.


----------



## dchao (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, these are magnetic spacers.

You can get them from lighthound.com

They have the same diameter as the recess in the (+) terminal inside the T1A tube.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2009)

Want magnets? http://www.kjmagnetics.com/categories.asp You will be overwhelmed.

Bill


----------



## dchao (Jul 2, 2009)

Bill,

Thanks for the heads up.

I am going to try this one:

1/4" x 1/32" 

It could be perfect for T1A with LiMN batteries.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, it will be nice if you can try it out to see if the tail cap can be screwed back entirely with this magnet. If it works out I'll so going to buy a few of these. Thanks!


----------



## dchao (Jul 5, 2009)

I couldn't wait for the magnetic spacer to arrive. I decided to disassemble the head instead.

The head is held by two tiny screws with some tread glue. If you want to open it, be gentle with these tiny screws and don't damage the treads. I used a precision PH0 screw driver.





After opening the head, I found the (+) terminal is connected to the head assembly by a pin. So I went to my tool box and found a 1/4" washer (shown in the above pic). The washer I is 0.5mm in thickness. Put the washer into the pin and then insert the pin back into the tube. Now the (+) contact is taller by 0.5mm. Finally, assembled the light, put the LiMN in the T1A, and now the battery made a good and solid contact to the (+) pin.

About the tailcap... since rechargeable is almost always longer than the CR123 by 0.5mm, so the tailcap still won't screw down completely. However, the tailcap is now touching the O-ring and should be splash-proof now.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice clean job Dchao. :thumbsup:

Did you have to use much force to loosen the two screws?


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, but I'm not sure if I want to open it up. I think I'll wait for your Spacer's review to come. I want it to work badly.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 5, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but I'm not sure if I want to open it up. I think I'll wait for your Spacer's review to come. I want it to work badly.


 
In the meantime you can make a provisional spacer using a piece of kitchen aluminium foil shaped as a tiny ball.


----------



## dchao (Jul 5, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Did you have to use much force to loosen the two screws?


A little bit. :naughty:


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 5, 2009)

Those magnets used, it doesn't matter which polarity (N/S) you use the magnets with the batteries? It should work like any conductor right?


----------



## dchao (Jul 5, 2009)

Palestofwhite said:


> Those magnets used, it doesn't matter which polarity (N/S) you use the magnets with the batteries? It should work like any conductor right?


That's correct!


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jul 5, 2009)

Alright, saw these on dealextreme.com and the free shipping and price sure is attractive. I ordered right away.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 5, 2009)

You magnet-guys are aware of the risks of shorts and nasty things happening I suppose?


----------



## dchao (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> You magnet-guys are aware of the risks of shorts and nasty things happening I suppose?


The (+) terminal in the T1A is recessed. The recess has a width slightly larger than 1/4", and depth just short of 1/32". In another word, the recess fits the button-top on the CR123 perfectly. If you get a magnet spacer 1/4" x 1/32", the magnet will fit into the recess perfectly, and can never move around.

However, the AW's RCR123 already has a 1mm tall button-top. If you add the magnet spacer as well, it's going to push the battery out of the tube by 1.5mm. :sigh:

In order to produce the most compact 1x123 LED flashlight, SF have designed a light with some very tight tolerances, and almost every inch of space inside the body is utilized. Even the center hole of the toroidal ferrite core (inductor) is used. That's why there is no room for even a RCR123 (slightly longer). It's quite an engineering achievement.


----------



## joema (Jul 5, 2009)

dchao said:


> ...In order to produce the most compact 1x123 LED flashlight, SF have designed a light with some very tight tolerances, and almost every inch of space inside the body is utilized...


The T1A is not remotely the most compact 1x123 LED flashlight. See attached picture:


----------



## dchao (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good News: No need for spacer or shim*

I tried small shims, small washers, but everything thing I tried, were still making the battery protruding the body a little bit, very annoying. So I decide to work on the actual IMR cell's protective plastic sleeve around the button.

I used a hobby knife to cut away the battery cover around the (+) button, leaving just a little bit to wrap around the (+) end assembly (which should be enough to hold the components in place). Put the improved AW IMR cell into the T1A, screw back the tailcap. And - bingo, the light lit up. :twothumbs

The new light output from an IMR16340 cell is about the same as a fresh CR123. So I don't think the Seoul P4 LED is being over-driven. I hope the buck-boost converter SF designed is able to cop with increased in voltage from 3V to 3.7V. (Note: P4 has a forward voltage Vf between 3.25V-4.0V, so Vin of 3.7V is not that high really. However, use rechargeables at your own risk)


----------



## dchao (Jul 6, 2009)

joema said:


> The T1A is not remotely the most compact 1x123 LED flashlight.


FF3 is sure tiny. The extra length in T1A must be taken up by the components to support the twist action of the variable light output.


----------



## gostanova (Jul 8, 2009)

*MP rechargeables work, no magnet, no mods!!*

I had had one of these left over from my first Novatac, so I decided to try it. It works perfectly, no gaps at the tailcap, and no need for magnets!!

http://us.rcmart.com/rc-charger-bat...h=52_782&sID=0eb3f3a12cc55e18807605a74d5dd501


----------



## dchao (Jul 8, 2009)

These are the older unprotected cells MP700, you were able to get them from AW.

AW' MP-R123 Thread

Most *unprotected* cells should fit the diameter of the T1A body, it's the protected cells that do not.

AW has stopped selling these because they are unprotected. They have been replaced with safe chemistry LiMN 3.7V cells (IMR16340). They are much safer to use than the old unprotected Li-Ion ones.

You can find AW's IMR16340 thread HERE


----------



## sledhead (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm loving my Titan. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on what could be used as a diffusor? Something like on the Extreme III only bigger. Sorry if this was asked before.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to update this thread with a question about current from an RCR123, compared to a CR123 in the T1A. Has anyone measured the current with these two types of cells? I am adding a question. In one of the T1A threads I heard mention that the T1A had a buck/boost regulator. Is the for certain?


Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 15, 2009)

See previous post. I answered my own question re RCR123 in T1A, and its current draw, in this thread posts 46 and 47. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3161613#post3161613

Bill


----------



## Rossymeister (Jun 28, 2022)

Has anyone been using an rcr123 in their titan long term? Primaries are getting a little expensive to keep running. Is it pretty safe to run?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 30, 2022)

Rossymeister said:


> Has anyone been using an rcr123 in their titan long term? Primaries are getting a little expensive to keep running. Is it pretty safe to run?



Yes but an RCR 3.0


----------



## Rossymeister (Jun 30, 2022)

Ok thank you


----------

